# New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for February 2015



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New on Netflix & Amazon Prime for February 2015*

*New on Netflix*

Available February 1

"Bleach the Movie: Hell Verse" (2011)
"Dark Ride" (2006)
"Departures": Season 12
"Gimme Shelter" (2013)
"Gucci: "The Director" (2013)
"Hot Pursuit" (1987)
"Houseboat" (1958)
"Into the Blue 2: "The Reef" (2009)
"Joe" (2013)
"King Arthur" (2004)
"Magic City": Season 12
"MASH": Season 15
"Naruto Shippuden: "The Movie" (2007)
"Now: In the Wings on a World Stage" (2014)
"Proof" (2005)
"Spartacus": Complete Series
"The Brothers Bloom" (2008)
"We Could Be King" (2014)
"Zapped" (2014)

Available February 5

"The Little Rascals Save the Day" (2014)

Available February 6

"Ever After High: Spring Unsprung" (2015)

Available February 7

"Dead Snow: Red vs. Dead" (2014)
"Elsa & Fred" (2014)

Available February 8

"Blood Ties" (2013)
"Catch Hell" (2014)

Available February 10

"Dwight Howard: In the Moment" (2014)

Available February 11

"Mr. Peabody & Sherman" (2014)

Available February 12

"Young Ones" (2014)
"The Two Faces of January" (2014)
"Scary Movie 5" (2013)

Available February 13

"Mako Mermaids": Season 2

Available February 16

"Save the Date" (2012)

Available February 17

"The Overnighters" (2014)

Available February 18

"Earth to Echo" (2014)
"In Secret" (2013)
"The Fluffy Movie" (2014)

Available February 19

"White Bird in a Blizzard" (2014)

Available February 20

"Richie Rich": Season 1

Available February 21

"RoboCop" (2014)

Available February 24

"1,000 Times Good Night" (2013)
"Hawaii Five-0": Season 1-4

Available February 26

"Open Windows" (2014)
"Russell Brand: Messiah Complex" (2013)
Available February 27

"House of Cards": Season 3
"Ralphie May: Unruly"

*Netflix Titles Expiring *

February 1, 2015

"A Bit Of Fry And Laurie" (1987-1995)
"Airheads" (1994)
"Allosaurus: Walking With Dinosaurs Special" (2001)
"Apocalypse Now" (1979)
"Apocalypse Now Redux" (2001)
"Auschwitz: Inside The Nazi State" (2005)
"Batman Returns" (1989)
"Blackadder" (1983-1989)
"Bleak House" (1985)
"Bleak House" (2005)
"Blue Mountain State" (2010-2011)
"Canterbury's Law" (2008)
"Chased By Dinosaurs: Three Walking With Dinosaurs Adventures" (2003)
"Colosseum: A Gladiator's Story" (2003)
"Come Fly With Me" (2010)
"David Attenborough: Wildlife Specials" (2008)
"Dirty Rotten Scoundrels"
"Gavin & Stacey" (2007)
"Goldfinger" (1964)
"Hiroshima" (2005)
"Hyperdrive" (2006-2007)
"Invasion Earth" (1998)
"Jekyll" (2007)
"Kidnapped" (2006)
"Little Britain" (2003-2004)
"Mad Max" (1979)
"MI-5" (2002-2011)
"Miss Marple" (1984-1986)
"Miss Marple: A Caribbean Mystery" (1987)
"Miss Marple: 4.50 From Paddington" (1987)
"Miss Marple: The Mirror Crack'd From Side To Side" (1992)
"Miss Marple: They Do It With Mirrors" (1991)
"Outcasts" (2011)
"Pompeii: The Last Day" (2003)
"Survivors" (2008-2010)
"Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" (1990)
"The Blue Planet: A Natural History Of The Oceans" (2011)
"The Inspector Lynley Murders: Missing Joseph" (2002)
"The Inspector Lynley Murders: Payment In Blood" (2002)
"The Inspector Lynley Mysteries: Well-Schooled In Murder" (2002)
"The Juror" (1996)
"The League Of Gentlemen" (1999-2002)
"The Life Of Birds" (1998)
"The Life Of Mammals" (2002)
"The Mrs. Bradley Mysteries" (2000)
"The Planets" (1999)
"The State Within" (2006)
"The Tick" (2001)
"Waking The Dead" (2000-2005)
"Walking With Beasts" (2001)
"Walking With Cavemen" (2003)
"Walking With Dinosaurs" (1999)
"Walking With Monsters: Life Before Dinosaurs" (2005)
"Wild China" (2008)
"Wives & Daughters" (1999)
"Yellowstone: Battle For Life" (2009)
"Zodiac" (2007)

Expiring February 2, 2015

"Jem & The Holograms" (1985-1988)
"Littlest Pet Shop" (2012-2013)
"My Little Pony: A Very Minty Christmas" (2005)
"My Little Pony: Dancing In The Clouds" (2004)
"My Little Pony: Friends Are Never Far Away" (2005)
"My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic" (2010-2013)
"My Little Pony: The Princess Promenade" (2006)
"My Little Pony: The Runaway Rainbow" (2006)
"My Little Pony: Twinkle Wish Adventure" (2009)
"The Adventures Of Chuck & Friends" (2010-2011)
"Transformers Prime" (2010-2013)
"Transformers: Rescue Bots" (2011-2014)

Expiring February 4, 2015

"Phineas & Ferb" (2007-2011)

Expiring February 5, 2015

"Arbitrage"

Expiring February 23, 2015

"Dredd"

Expiring February 28, 2015

"Ali"
"Monkey Trouble"
"Panic Room"

*Amazon Prime additions*

February 1, 2015

Airplane II: The Sequel (1982)
Batman (1989)
Batman Returns (1992)
The Brothers Bloom (2008)
Gimme Shelter (2013)
Hitch (2005)
Into the Blue 2: The Reef (2009)
Joe (2013)
Lars and the Real Girl (2007)
Love Story (1970)
Mulberry Street (2006)
Music From Another Room (1998)
The Object of Beauty (1991)
The Other End of the Line (2008)
Ulee's Gold (1997)
The Way We Were (1973)

February 5, 2015

Air Force One (1997)
Tootsie (1982)
Steel Magnolias (1989)

February 9, 2015

Mood Indigo (2014)

February 12, 2015

Sense & Sensibility (1995)

February 15, 2015

Soul of a Banquet (2014)

February 16, 2015

20,000 Days On Earth (2013)

February 21, 2015

RoboCop (2014)

February 22, 2015

Finding Neverland (2005)

February 23, 2015

Orphan Black: Season 2 (2013 series)

February 25, 2015

Alpha & Omega (2010)

February 26, 2015

Believe Me (2014)

February 27, 2015

Clerks II (2006)

February 28, 2015

Jamie Marks is Dead (2014)
Hannibal: Season 2 (2013 series)


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

Will be curious about how the internet performs when House of Cards S3 comes out Feb 26.


----------

